# Kitten chasing and tryna attack me!



## S4bs (Nov 7, 2008)

I've had this 5 month kitten for 4 days now. I was at the bottom of the stairs and it just suddenly pounced for my hand but I quickly moved it. My sister was sitting at the bottom of the stairs also. It had his eyes wide open looking at me like he was about to attack me. I went upstairs to my room and he was on the bottom step looking at me with that look really freaked me out, then he suddenly came running up the stairs to attack me but I quickly closed the door. I opened the door he was back on the bottom stair, and the exact same thing happened again. My sister was sitting right there he didn't do anything to her. In really freaked out, the way he was looking at me like he wanted to kill me! This was at 2ish in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Hiya and welcome 

Where did you get the kitten from? Do you know much about its background?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It's just the kitten playing, lol. They all do stuff like that. It's not trying to do anything to you, just amusing itself, mine do it all the time*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very normal kitten behaviour! He's just playing the games he would if he was in the wild and learning to catch his food. it's all the more fun if you run away!
Don't worry - he will grow out of it eventually and get fed up with the game if you ignore him.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He might be bored, qDo you have cat toys? If he does it again try getting his attention onto a toy, our 6 month old kitten almost always wants to play in the early hours of the morning, I am not a nightime person so I feed him, then he just wants to sleep it off. Don't recommend this though as he now wakes me up every night for a feed


----------



## richyrichsa (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe he was tired


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

My kitten does it every night....well between 2.00am and 7.00am actually but i find it funny. 
Certainly not aggresive but they are very quick


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It's amazing how many people think the kitten running about like a mad thing and pouncing on them is it being aggressive & attacking them. It's just normal kitten behaviour & play Their teeth 7 claws are like little needles and do hurt, but the kitten is'nt hurting people on purpose. If a cat/kitten wanted to do you some damage, you'd certainly know about it thats for sure.*


----------



## Khouri (Oct 20, 2008)

One of our kittens has recently started to hunt feet and legs... you can see him getting close to the floor and wiggling his bum before he pounces. It doesn't really hurt and you can soon distract him with a toy or pick him up and pet him. The other one hunts shadows on the walls... I think anything that moves or is different is a play thing or source of amusement for them. I'm sure your kitten is just playing and if you dangle a toy in front of him, he'll soon go for that and forget you're there!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Khouri said:


> One of our kittens has recently started to hunt feet and legs... you can see him getting close to the floor and wiggling his bum before he pounces. It doesn't really hurt and you can soon distract him with a toy or pick him up and pet him. The other one hunts shadows on the walls... I think anything that moves or is different is a play thing or source of amusement for them. I'm sure your kitten is just playing and if you dangle a toy in front of him, he'll soon go for that and forget you're there!


Oh cute! I love it when they do the bum wiggle!


----------



## S4bs (Nov 7, 2008)

yh the bum wiggle thats how i knew. i play with him a lot with his toys when he was tryna get me i tryed to distract him with his toy he went for it but put his attention back on me. lol thank you for your replies. i did feel kinda foolish after for freaking out so much


----------



## penny2607 (Aug 31, 2008)

I get home from work roughly the same time every day and guaranteed, my little girl will be hiding (in a different place every night) and then suddenly pounce at me. I think she finds it amusing when she makes me jump!

She does it at other times but usually when she has got a little bored and it only gets aggressive when she is tired! This is when we know its bed time for little Lexi's!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ah, the bum wiggle - it makes me giggle!


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

i may be a newbie but when my kiwi gets a bit too norty i get a show lace out and make her chase that.... =] she got bored with it after a day or two so i tied a xmas baubel on it and she thinks its a new toy! lol


----------



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

Rocky does this and he is massive now so does hurt. I know he is only playing, it can get a bit rough at times so he gets a time out which calms him down then we can play a different game.


----------

